# Sight Scale Magnifier Review



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

Another


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

CR


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

Another view of the CR


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

I'll try to get some more pics up of the CBE magnifier at about a foot or two away from the magnifier so you can see that there is truly no need for you to have to use a sight tape cover. It would be increadibly easy to catch someone who is trying to read your sight setting. CBE has done an outstanding job in the design of this magnifier. They've ket the design simple and very effective.


----------



## Derbytown (May 22, 2002)

Great review SM. Keep up the excellent work. Thanks for the heads up. Be safe.
Shoot Straight
Derbytown  

P.S.
I wonder if they would work on a sliding sight, like the Cobra Easy Slide?


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

Great review Mike! After seeing the initial thread from Sandy a couple days ago, I called her and ordered one. It should be here today or Monday. I'm stoked about getting it. I was excited, but after your pics, now I'm EXCITED! Thanks.


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

Thanks alot Mike! I gota go call Sandy and order 3 of em. 
Great report! You da man!


----------



## Silver Dingo (May 27, 2003)

Will they fit other sights as well as the cbe setup mike.


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

i'm pretty sure they would work pretty good on a 5300 or 5400 tox naildriver. the pin setup on the tox and cbe and very close to each other in terms of the way they look. i wouldn't be afraid to order one and give it a shot. hell sfa, if it won't work for yuh, tell me and i will buy it off of you. i think that would be a win/win situation for both of us,lmao.

Lee


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

Got mine in the mail Monday, and all I can say is WOW! Another great product from CBE. This thing is 10 times better than advertised. For those of you who are using their sights, and don't have one yet...you owe it to yourself to get one.


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

I have 3 on my bows!! This is a product that will go down in history as one of the great aids to accuracy!  Misset sights are now strictly a function of brain aneurysms and not a lack of being able to see well up close


----------



## FSL (May 22, 2002)

Thanks all for the information. I just had a couple of more questions.

1) Has anyone tried the CBE on a CJ Ants?

2) Is looks like the CR, being mounted with the same screw as the pointer, might result in some difficulty with the pointer moving while installing the magnifyer. Is this so? or simply something not to be concerned about?


----------



## RobVos (May 23, 2002)

I have a CR magnifier on my CJ ANTS and it works well.

The only downside to magnifiers is when you get caught in a downpour while shooting -- they are hard to see in the rain and I rotated mine out of the way when the skied opened up on us last weekend.

Actually, I believe I saw a magnifier just like the CBE one on a Specialty sight years ago.


----------



## dunk50 (Dec 7, 2003)

*Mike*

I have the CBE Tec Lite. Spoke with sandy and the lens won't work on it. Do yo think the CR would fit. Who makes the Cr or what is there web sight


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

dunk50, 

Paul, Lancaster Archery has them listed in their on-line catalog and they are on the back page of their 2004-2005 catalog.
www.LancasterArchery.com


----------



## dunk50 (Dec 7, 2003)

*CR*

The CBE magnifier will not fit my CBE TEC Lite. My question was, does anyone know if the CR will fit my CBE TL


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

dunk50 

After looking at the Tek Lite I would say that the CR would fit. All you would have to do is make sure the pointer is in the right location before you tighten down the little screw.


----------



## dunk50 (Dec 7, 2003)

*Thanks*

Thanks. I was trying to see what the diff was between the two. 
Sandy was admant that they tried the CBE on the TL and it would not work. The CR must be designed differently?


----------



## Alaska Sam (Jul 5, 2002)

*Not SurLock*

I purchased two of these magnifiers from FeatherVisons in New York. Package said they fit the SureLoc. Never gave it a thought.

Couple of days ago I attempted to attached on to my SureLoc scope sights. THEY WILL NOT WORK!!

The idea is fantastic, unfortunately the R&D was not completed on the "standard SureLoc scope sight units"

Has anyone else experienced this problem, or do I have two left hands and two right eyes, and do not know what I am doing? 

Alaska Sam


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

dunk50, yes the CR IS designed differently and will work on the TL.


----------



## dunk50 (Dec 7, 2003)

*Thanks*

That is the answer I was lookiing for.


----------



## Alaska Sam (Jul 5, 2002)

*To all:*

I received an email from Sandy at CBE. Charming lady. She informed me that the prisms I purchased will not work on my SurLock Sights. They do not have a prism for the SureLoc sights.

Alaska Sam


----------

